# Do you have an ebook reader (e-reader) ?



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

If so, can you provide feedback on what you like/dislike about your model?

My wife would like to get an e-reader so that she can read books and improve her English ((not her native tongue) along the way. I understand there are more than a few types/brands available from Kobo to Kindle to Sony to iPad. 

Our budget is about $200 and wi-fi is nice but not mandatory. I am leaning towards getting a Sony reader (e-ink and also it's not tied to proprietary format like the Kindle) but I am open to your suggestions and recommendations.

Cheerios.


----------



## Dana (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't have an e-reader so I can't give you a review, but I read an article this past weekend (it was on-line, so I can't remember the source, but it may have been the Globe and Mail or National Post) and they quoted an analyst who believes that the Kobo will be offered for free (or close to it) by 2012 as e-readers can't compete with tablets. He says that digital downloading of books is growing too fast for book sellers to ignore and to remain competitive they will be forced to provide the hardware for free.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a Kindle. The main reason I chose it instead of a Kobo (I did not consider a Sony because I didn't care all that much for a touchscreen and of course, it was pricier) is the contrast -- Kobo's contrast isn't even in the same ballpark as Kindle 3 even today. Kindle also refreshes faster.

The only downside is that you can't checkout ePub titles from the library. For me this wasn't a huge negative because most of the books I want are classics and out of copyright and can be freely downloaded anyway.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I won a Sony reader in a Rogers contest, and at first I did not think I would like it as I prefer paper, but since it was free, I wasn't going to say no!

I downloaded books from the local library and tried it out. Turns out I love it! No glare from the screen (it's not backlite), and the ability to simply turn on the computer, download books and read without travelling to the library or, in my case, risking the highly likelihood of incurring fines from late returns.... it's amazing how many books are available online now from libraries, ereader versions and audiobooks (I listen to them on my iPod). 

Highly recommend the Sony version, I understand you can get one for under $150. Wireless downloading would be nice, but maybe then you risk the books expiring and not being able to set back the clock so you can finish reading a book that has expired while you're on vacation or what have you (you can do this with the non-wireless ones, not sure about the wireless, maybe someone else can confirm).

I do recommend getting an inexpensive case for it (bought mine off ebay for $15 or so shipping included, works fine) and possibly a light if you want to read in bed and don't want to have the side lamp on.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Dana that is an interesting idea. My guess is if Kobo is indeed given away for free then you can only buy books off the Chapters/Indigo network? 

It does not make sense to give away the Kobo for free and let people buy books off competitors i.e. Amazon or Barnes and Noble although those maybe a different format altogether.

To the folks with e-readers (CC and Addy): Do you use them frequently enough to justify the costs (of buying the units and downloading the books). Do you bring the readers with you on your trip and overseas? (any problem downloading books in Mexico for example in terms of roaming fee?)


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

The Kindle is amazing... free 3G internet browsing FTW!!!!


----------



## George (Apr 3, 2009)

I've got an iPad and use the Kindle app to read books. Not as portable as a dedicated e-reader, but it does a lot more. Reading books is just one of its functions.

If I had more time to commit to reading, I'd probably pick up a dedicated Kindle reader. One thing that's nice about the Kindle is that it automatically keeps track of your reading position on multiple devices - you can stop reading a book on your iPad, continue where you left off on the PC version of the Kindle app, and then continue on a Kindle reader - it wirelessly tracks your bookmarks, notes, and last page read. Very handy!


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I read a fair bit, especially in the winter, so I find the price justified ( pretending I paid full price that is) considering I get most of my books from the public library. I actually prefer it over paper books now. I took mine on vacation recently to Jamaica and it was great to have 20+ books to pick from all contained in one portable device. I would never take 20 paperbacks in my suitcase! But it was nice to have a wide array of choices depending on my mood that day.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

I just put in an order for a Kindle 3G + Wifi model for my wife. Shipping and import fees come to $221.66. The shipping is obviously non-refundable but I am hoping the import fees will be (based on other buyers' experience)

I was thinking of having this shipped to an UPS store in Ogdensburg, NY that is not too far from Ottawa to qualify for FREE shipping and save on the import fees but on second thoughts, it's probably a wash. 

I have to drive down there (45 minutes or so) to pick up the package so have to burn some gas and pay $5 fee to the UPS store. Not to mention the hassles I will get when I come back to Canada. 

I chose the 3G model because we will be traveling to Asia this summer and i've been reading some previous posts how folks use this device to check email and do some basic surfing while out and about. That will come in handy, most definitely. I will leave my iPhone at home, don't want to incur a $37K bill like a B.C. woman recently did in Egypt ;-)


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

canabiz said:


> If so, can you provide feedback on what you like/dislike about your model?
> Cheerios.


Kindle for my wife for Christmas ... ordered from amazon.com ... she's a sci-fi pocket book reader, the $139 kindle is perfect for pocket books ... she probably reads 2 to 3 hours/day so the display must suit her, the instant download from amazon.com is a plus. I myself use my Lenovo (IBM) T510 for reading.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a Kindle, a Kobo and an iPad. Here is my experience: 

Kindle: Best image at this time, easy to use, good selection. You have to purchase through Amazon.com in USD. The favorable exchange rate makes most books a pretty good deal for Canadians. We tend to load up our amazon.com account in bulk to avoid lots of small USD charges on our credit card. 

Kobo: The image is not quite as good as the kindle but you can buy in Canadian dollars. They are compatible with the Canadian public libraries so you can check out e-books. 

iPad: It works best for magazines and web browsing due to the color screen. The backlighting is hard on my 50+ year old eyes. 

A disadvantage of e-books is that they aren't transferable to anyone else. No taking them to the used book store or selling them in a garage sale. For that reason, I refuse to spend more than $10 on an e-book.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I haven't tried ebooks but I'm a big fan of getting rid of paper. I especially wish all my text books etc were digital. I got a phone book yesterday and it went straight to the recycle bin, I can't get get them to stop leaving me news papers and flyers

I'm thinking of getting the Samsung Galaxy Tab as an all around tab/ebook/mobile computer and my next phone will be the Samsung Nexus for sure

I fly a lot and get really sick of the movies, or listening to music (I love music as background to something else) Now that I have audiobooks though I look forward to flying


----------



## RichmondMan (Jan 31, 2011)

I agree with many opinions that Kindle is amazing e-book reader. I bought a Kindle in last year and I´m very satisfied.


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I am thinking about buying this and use it as a reader and vacation email device. Any thoughts?

Introducing the new 7” tablet from Google

http://www.google.com/nexus/#/7/features


----------



## martinv (Apr 30, 2009)

I am also in the market for an ebook reader or tablet. Spent hours on the net looking at reviews etc. The advantage of an ebook reader is being able to read it in sunlight and the extended battery life.
The disadvantages are: 1. they are really only for reading ebooks. For $100 more or even less you can buy a new Google Nexus 7, Samsung 7inch Galaxy Tab, or Kindle Fire for example, which does infinitely more.
2. You have to be careful which ebook reader you buy as you may be quite limited in the format you are able to read. A non issue if you like the Amazon Kindle ebook store selection and buy a Kindle.
I prefer the "open" market.
Not having made up my mind, I have already created a library of e books on my computer which will be downloaded to the "device" when I buy one. 
This a great program http://download.cnet.com/Calibre/3000-20412_4-10910277.html
178 books so far and all free!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We have a Kobo, iPad and Android. They all have their pluses and minuses. I can also read ebooks on my laptop with Calibre. Calibre manages the 4000+ ebooks for all the devices. I also read hard copy books at the beach.


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

I use my blackberry playbook as an e-reader.

It comes with the Kobo app but you can get the other apps from the Android store and thus you have access to all of the book sellers and are not locked into 1 ebook system.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I use my ipad to read magazines etc. I like to download the mag's app and just buy a single issue if it interests me. btw does anyone know if I can buy the Wall Street Journal online just 1 issue or do I need a subscription....I looked at their app and sa no 1 issue option.


----------



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

I live in Edmonton and our local library was very helpful. They showed my some ereaders and when I bought a Kobo ( I wanted to use the library system) they showed my how to use the Kobo. Lately they have bought more ereaders and are encouraging library users to borrow them. Membership is $12 a year. The best 12 spent ever. Hope your city has something like that.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

You have to pay to use the library in Edmonton? Of course $12/yr is very reasonable, but still! Libraries should be free!


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> ...
> 
> The only downside is that you can't checkout ePub titles from the library. For me this wasn't a huge negative because most of the books I want are classics and out of copyright and can be freely downloaded anyway.


There must be an app for that now. Friends (a retired/seniors couple) were recently telling me about their Kindles. They said they can get ebooks from the Ottawa Library system.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

There are ways around it. You can get a plugin for Calibre to strip off the DRM and convert epub into mobi (Kindle format). It's not entirely legal but I figure if I play by the library's rules (read it within my borrowing period and delete it when I'm done) then no harm no foul.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Spudd said:


> You have to pay to use the library in Edmonton? Of course $12/yr is very reasonable, but still! Libraries should be free!


I think the $12 is for the ebook borrow program.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

There is an android app called Overdrive that enables lending ebooks online.


----------



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

Hi everyone. This is the Alberta advantage. We do not have a provincial sales tax but they have user fees all over the place. We pay $12 a year to use the library. Per person. I'm not sure what they charge children or seniors. Of course you can just go and sit and read but to borrow the computer or check anything out you need a card. Such is life lol.


----------

